# Spaying during heat?



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I just finished trying to groom Lilly for the first time since her visit with my dad. She stayed there for the week while i was on a trip with my DH. I think Lilly may be in heat. Her vulva has blood on it but it isn't as swollen as it was the first time she went into heat. Could it be that she just hasn't swelled all the way yet? It is more visible when she walks so it is swollen some. This happen the last time she spent a week with my dad. WEIRD *

*Now what do I do about her spay which is scheduled for Monday?*

*I hope I spelled everything correctly. I am distraught about this I do not want to go through another heat cycle.*


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, She can still be spayed even if she is in heat. Some vets will charge more as it is a little more involved (more blood loss, etc) . Since she is just starting her heat it should be fine. This is just my opinion based on my expereince with my girl being in heat when she was spayed. -Cheryl-


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I hope so. Don't dogs have PMS also? I think I read that she could stay in that stage if spayed during their heat cycle. Perhaps I am just crazy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Heat*

Daisy went into heat at 7 months. I scheduled her spay after her first cycle because I was scared all the dogs would be after her. We went to an agility class with intact males...and she wasn't loving that attention. The spay was done and the vet said she was still in cycle even though it was two or three weeks after the menses. They charged us about $100 extra.

I sort of panicked and would have waited a little longer to make sure she was completely out of the cycle. But that is the past.

I had no idea she would go into heat so young. She is so tiny! Actually the amount of the cycle wasn't that much and I could have lived with that...it was just again, all those intact boys around all the times we had agility class. She began to get scared and we had no plans to breed.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Why do vets charge more if they are in heat?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a girl spayed that was in heat, and my vet charged $20 more~
It was no problem and she recovered very quickly!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*extra money*

I think our vet is a little on the expensive side. Yet, since they know Daisy, I hate to switch. It might be a good idea though as she is terrified to go there!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Personally, I would wait. I know everyone else has done just fine but unless you really trust your vet - I'd wait - the cycle really isn't that hard to endure - use some "panties" for the her or a diaper. Just change it often enough that the hair doesn't mat and the area stays nice and dry. This is just my opinion - I'm a very nervous Nelly.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What are the risks involved in going thru with the spay while she is in heat?*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Just as everyone mentioned - a bit more bleeding but apparently an experienced vet knows how to work around this and plan for it. Like I said, I'm just a worry wart and it seems to have been perfectly safe for many.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Lisa. I have always heard to not spay when they are in heat. The reason being they are already losing blood so it puts them at a greater risk.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I had a vet tell me that during a heat, everything is easier to see so nothing is left behind... I had a dog that was fixed during a heat and some of the tissue was left causing her to act like an intact dog. Another vet said that was ridiculous since it's easier to see and NOT leave extra behind. 

That's all I know...


----------

